# Good Winter Riding Boots



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

I've heard that the Mountain Horse brand (I think that's what it is) is great. Some of my friends have them, and say that they are great! I, however, cannot afford winter riding boots, so I just put on thick socks and those little heat pack thingys . That's always an option if you can't get winter boots in time .


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

anrz said:


> I've heard that the Mountain Horse brand (I think that's what it is) is great. Some of my friends have them, and say that they are great! I, however, cannot afford winter riding boots, so I just put on thick socks and those little heat pack thingys . That's always an option if you can't get winter boots in time .


Thank you !  ^ 
I will definitally try the suggestion from you, it will take awhile before i can even get my hands on some winter riding boots !


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I have Mountain Horse Winter Riding Boots and I love them!










Yes they keep my feet very warm and toasty and they are also waterproof. They are great boots!

I am saving up for their new models though:



















Then they also have these one's that I'm liking as well:


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ ohhh I like !  
Thank you MIEventer


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I've been thinking about getting some good winter boots as well! At the moment I just wear my regular ariats and smartwool socks....

MIE- how well do Mountain horse boots wear? I've bought the Ariat Cobalt devon Pros for years and can't get more then a year and a half out of them (nor can any trainer I know) which I think is ridiculous for $200 a pair. But can't find another brand that lasts longer. Haven't tried Mountain Horse yet. Also, are the winter ones bulky? They look a little bulky...


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

The older model Mountain Horse Rimfrost Rider II's are bulky, but their new model that is out this year are not.

The pair I have:










But I love them. I've owned mine for 4 years now without an issue. I even found another pair at a Tack Sale, brand new that I got for $10.00. lol. So I have a back up if need be.

The newer models are sleeker and slimmer:










But I think I am going to sell both my pairs of Mountain Horse boots and get the new, new, new, new ones:











I have a pair of Ariat Winter Boots as well, and I hate them. I am going to put those up for sale too - the issue I had with those are that the inside foam ripped open at the heel. Haven't used them since. I wont get another pair of over rated Ariats again.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

upnover said:


> MIE- how well do Mountain horse boots wear? I've bought the Ariat Cobalt devon Pros for years and can't get more then a year and a half out of them (nor can any trainer I know) which I think is ridiculous for $200 a pair. But can't find another brand that lasts longer. Haven't tried Mountain Horse yet. Also, are the winter ones bulky? They look a little bulky...


^ took the questions right out of my mouth ...


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> The older model Mountain Horse Rimfrost Rider II's are bulky, but their new model that is out this year are not.
> 
> The pair I have:
> 
> ...


Warning: This is going to sound very dumb

Can you wear them in summer or do your feet get to hot??:lol:

I'll stick with my warm socks.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

This, also, might sound a bit stupid but the tread on the sole of those older boots, I can't imagine those would be good in the stirrup. I'm glad I live where it never gets too hot or too cold. A lot of people say the town I live in has the best climate in Australia.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks MI ^ 
oh you got a discount ! 10$ not bad  im going to have to really dig around to find myself english boots, the closest tack shop 20 minutes away, has very little english gear, but at least i know where to find it all in that store!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Search Ebay or www.tacktrader.com for used winter boots


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

OH! And I forgot, search www.horseloverz.com they have great prices.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

ooh, the new new new new boots look awesome! what's the model name on those? do you know how much they run? maybe i'll have to look into those.... 
i heard a few years ago ariat moved their factories to china and their quality went out the window. but they kept up their high prices. :? love their breeches, love their clothes. their boots suck. although i have yet to find a better pair...


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

found 'em! Mountain horse "Active Winter Rider" for only $143?! Wow that best the $279 Ariat Bromonts I was considering... Are they not bulky in the ankles though? they look like it would be hard to put your heels down. and how's their sizing? pretty true to size?


----------



## chevysmum (Sep 30, 2009)

Mountain Horse has great boots, I have two pair (one beefier than the other) but love them both. Very toasty warm for winter riding and very durable. Love them!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I will try again to upload a picture. I have been very happy with my Mountain Horse boots. As you can see they are well used. We get lots of cold weather where I live.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Also, they are definitely stiffer than my summer riding boots which would be a drawback for me but the trade off with warm dry feet is worth it.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

I love mountain horse boots they are so cool


----------



## Sootie (Oct 25, 2009)

I find that using any kind of long, sythetic boot is goot. I like to line mine with sheepskin to keep my feet nice and warm. This winter I used these Footwear Shires Blenheim Boot


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE these boots!!
Middleburg Fleece-Lined Tall Boot - Dover Saddlery.

Very comfortable, warm and affordable!! I also like that they come in brown 
Fit very well over both breeches and jeans. Dover had them on sale for $99 recently. Definitely check them out!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

^they only have whole sizes .. i wear a 7.5 so would you do 7 or 8 if you were me?


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I would be tempted to go a size up since they're winter boots. They have fleece inside and that way you'll be able to wear more than one pair of socks if the weather warrants it.

But, I wear a 8.5 and when I picked these up at the tent sale they only had 1 pair of brown boots left in an 8 - tried them on, they fit, so that's what I bought.

It's tough since manufacturerers having their own sizing sometimes... if you get them and they're too big/too small you could always send them back and have dover send you out the right ones.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

My Beau said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE these boots!!
> Middleburg Fleece-Lined Tall Boot - Dover Saddlery.
> 
> Very comfortable, warm and affordable!! I also like that they come in brown
> Fit very well over both breeches and jeans. Dover had them on sale for $99 recently. Definitely check them out!


I love the look of these boots! I sooo want them!!!


----------

